# Introductory Special: Dynamic+ B9 Audi A4/S4/A5/S5/Allroad Adjustable Rear Sway Bar!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

After months of testing at 034Motorsport, the Dynamic+ Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for B9 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, and Allroad is available at an Introductory Special Price! :thumbup:

*Introductory Special Pricing Available Until 4/29/2017*

*034Motorsport Dynamic+ Adjustable Rear Sway Bar, B9 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, Allroad*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer the ultimate rear sway bar upgrade for the B9 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, and Allroad! The 034Motorsport Dynamic+ Adjustable Rear Sway Bar is made from a single piece of high-quality, 22.2mm thick spring steel for maximum rigidity, and is designed to combat understeer while reducing body roll under hard cornering.

This product was tested thoroughly on the street and track on 034Motorsport's in-house B9 Audi A4 Development Vehicle before release. The 034Motorsport Dynamic+ Adjustable Rear Sway Bar substantially reduces understeer and body roll on B9 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, and Allroad vehicles without compromising comfort on the street.

In addition, the 034Motorsport Dynamic+ Rear Sway Bar is engineered to be used effectively with the stock front sway bar, and maintains factory levels of comfort and driveability. No upgrade in the front is required with this rear sway bar. The addition of a stiffer front bar can positively affect turn-in feel, but ultimately worsens the platform's tendency to understeer. With the stock front sway bar and upgraded 034Motorsport Solid Rear Sway Bar, body roll is substantially reduced, while turn in and off throttle oversteer are greatly improved.

*Features:*

Improved Vehicle Dynamics & Handling Feel
Reduced Body Roll
Decreased Understeer
2-Way Adjustable - 173% to 210% Increased Sway Bar Rate (Over Factory "Sport" 18.5mm Hollow Rear Sway Bar)
One-Piece 22.2mm Diameter Solid Spring Steel Construction
Direct Bolt-On Upgrade
Designed for Use with Factory Front Sway Bar
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Dynamic+ B9 Audi A4/S4/A5/S5/Allroad Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
Billet Aluminum Sway Bar Brackets with Integrated Zerk Fittings (Pair)
Polyurethane Sway Bar Bushings (Pair)
Sway Bar Bushing Backing Plates (Pair)
M8x30mm Allen Bolts (Set of 4)
Zinc Coated M8 Washers (Set of 4)
Super Lube Sway Bar Bushing Lubricant
*Fitment:*

2017 - Present Audi A4 (B9)
2017 - Present Audi S4 (B9)
2017 - Present Audi A5 (B9)
2017 - Present Audi S5 (B9)
2017 - Present Audi Allroad (B9)
*Install Guide:*

View PDF
*Click Here to Order!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*034Motorsport B9 Audi A4/Allroad Strut Tower Brace*



*034Motorsport B9 Audi A4/Allroad Dynamic+ Lowering Springs*



*034Motorsport B9 Audi A4/S4/A5/S5/Allroad Transmission Mount Insert*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------

